# Tomy Mega G Tune Up Kit



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm thinking of picking up a few of these tune up kits, mostly for the shoes and rear axle assembly. I've had one SWB chassis strip the ID on the crown gear, so I'd like to have some spares around. Would the rear axle assembly in the kit be interchangeable between the SWB and LWB chassis? It seems like the SWB assembly is wider, axially.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I am pretty sure the SWB & LWB are mechanically the same with the exception of the pickups shoes.


----------

